# 235/45/17



## bwhit (Nov 27, 2008)

so got a 04 gto and both front tires r trashed due to strut rub. The back tires need replacing to, so I think im just going to order up 4 new tires. I have done some reasearch and guys were saying to go with the 235 instead of the 245 to help keep that front tire away from the strut. Is this a common fix? Will it really make all that much difference? And what type of tire would you recommend. This is a daily driver, No racing, just to and from work.
Thanks


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

The 235/45-17 size is a little narrower than the 245/45-17 size which may help. What brand and model tire are you running right now? How bad did the tires rub?

Tires are like shoes, some run larger while others run smaller in the same size. Take BFG for example, their tires typically run larger in size when compared to say Nitto or Falken.


----------

